# Ebays new plan!!



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

*Just Got this from E-Bay,, Good Idea or Not??*

List Auction-style FREE--any start price, all the time!



We're writing with some great news:

Starting April 19, you'll be able to list your items Auction-style FREE, at any start price, up to 50 listings a month. Plus you can add the Buy It Now option to these listings FREE to grab buyers in a hurry. Set the price you want and sell it fast! This is not a limited-time special but a change in eBay Standard fees to help you list more for FREE all the time--even those high ticket items! Pay only if your item sells.

Also, because we know buyers take into consideration the total cost of an item, also starting April 19, to encourage sellers to keep shipping costs low, the Final Value Fee will be applied to the total amount of the sale--including shipping.

Get details

Ship fast for less!

Just a reminder, when you sell an item, always pay for shipping and print a pre-filled shipping label right from eBay using your own printer. It's fast, easy, you get a discounted postage rate. Plus tracking information is uploaded automatically to eBay and your buyer gets an email notice that your item shipped.

New eBay Shopping Cart

As an eBay buyer you'll soon be shopping on eBay with a handy, familiar shopping cart. Add multiple items--Fixed Price and Auction-style--from multiple sellers and pay in one easy checkout. The new eBay Shopping Cart will be the way to shop on eBay by the 2011 holiday season.

Best wishes for happy selling!


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

If You want to see how much the Fee Bayers love this new Add On Fee , drop in on E-Bays " Seller Central Forum " and read the comments . Start checking after midnight 3 / 14 / 11 when they started to receive the e mail's. 
Bandit
Ps
Make sure You have a supply of goodies , as it will take You along time .
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Seller-Central/143


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds to me like they're going to be making MORE money overall. Waive the insertion fee but charge more money on the final sale..... they're raising their rates.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

AT least it might just curb some of the RIDICULOUS shipping fees charged by some of the sellers...nothing else they've tried seems to have had any effect.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That was kind of my thought, hippygirl. 

Frankly, I don't see it as a big deal one way or the other. :shrug:


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, dh ships about 50% of his sales overseas and the shipping is expensive!! This is really going to add to the fees....I hope he hasn't seen this yet, sales have been so crummy lately he's already so bummed out!

Also, his shipping rates are some of the lowest for U.S. buyers..he offers free shipping when you buy 4 or more items


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

greenhorn said:


> I hope he hasn't seen this yet, sales have been so crummy lately he's already so bummed out!


Business has been super slow for me too...glad to see I'm not the only one. Misery loves company, right?


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i'm gonna list dollar bills at 1000$ woot


----------



## greenhorn (Jun 3, 2009)

Business has been super slow for me too...glad to see I'm not the only one. Misery loves company, right? 
Ours is down by 50%! Most people don't have a lot of room for classical LP's in their budgets right now  Wouldn't be so bad except his "regular job" pay is also down about 30% and I'm trying to be a SAHM! Talk about a lifestyle change! Guess I'd better get going on those meat chickens this summer  Or find something else to sell on ebay....

greenhorn


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought that with the new Ipads coming out, I could get a used one for cheap. I searched for Ipads for under $50. I was please to see many! But they all had shipping charges of $300 - $500. 

I think this is what Ebay is trying to fix.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

lhspirited said:


> I thought that with the new Ipads coming out, I could get a used one for cheap. I searched for Ipads for under $50. I was please to see many! But they all had shipping charges of $300 - $500.
> 
> I think this is what Ebay is trying to fix.


That's exactly the type of shipping charge I was referring to...nothing more than fee avoidance on the sellers part.

From a seller's viewpoint, I don't like a lot of the changes made over the past few years, but this is one I think should have been made a long time ago.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't think I would like paying commission on the shipping. Often the shipping costs are as high as the selling price of the item (legitimately). In that case, it would double the commission paid to eBay and not give so much as one penny of increased income.

Looks like everybody gets punished for a few scammers.

On the other hand, can I now list real estate and not have to pay anything unless it sells? I think I could go for that offer.


----------

